# I got the bird



## Patty_Duke (May 10, 2007)

Previously had a banded pigeon feeding with my flock of ferals
Couldn't catch it. It didn't show up for regular feedings for 2 days
I noticed it separated from flock unable to fly. Captured her that
afternoon. The band says IB/08/706. Doesn't look injured. Left in cage
with seed and water. Also gave it a 4 in 1 tablet this morning. Its poops
are almost a dark green with white urates. Anything else I can do until
I get it to the vet. She is really a beautiful bird.

Pat


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I made this reply to your other thread, but I guess you didn't see it? 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=291658&postcount=5


----------

